# Never to old to screw up.



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Just a quick note.
I had a scheduled utility outage that required gen power to an IT blg 
I check the main disconect outside, splitter outside where I will hook up the gen, disconnect inside, transfer switch and all are labeled 600V. Panels in the blg are 120/208.
I hook up the gen, throw the transfer switch and bang. Transfer back to utility and start looking closer.
No transformer? Transfer switch pipes right into the first panel.
I closed 600V on a 120/208V system.
Lost the surge protector and power supply for the F/A and some damn IT thingy.

Just a heads up. I've been at this 33 years and this sh!t can still bite you.

I'm fine and I had spare equipment but this shouldn't have happened. I'm going to get a receptacle mounted to plug the gen into, relable equipment and get a single line for the blg. 

Be safe out there everyone. 

Tim


Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Lucky no fire started or arc flash. We all make oops and let smoke out sometime in our career. I taught a class on electric and told the students sooner or later you are going to screw up. When you do you will say "ah #@$%" then look around to see if anyone saw it. Two weeks later I was working in the same plant and moved a wire and it shorted 480 to ground. Boom half the plant shuts down, after they made sure I was ok they asked me did I cursed and looked around. I said sure did.




Glad your safe

Cowboy


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You ought to find the guy that labeled the equipment 600v. and go kick his azz. Or at least send him a bill.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I once told my crew to check everything and don't work anything hot. In front of half of them I shorted 277 to building steel on something I thought was off (didn't check) because I thought it was a different circuit. I was lucky.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Yep crap happens. Thankfully you didn't get hurt so chalk this up to experience and thanks for the warning.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I have one thing to add. I pray when we do screw up, no one gets hurt.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

glad to hear that's all that happened, everybody makes mistakes. just one question. did you change the labels? lol. I'm glad someone with your experience came forward on here on your own and admitted that, i've definitely made mistakes. I hate reading in other threads on here people telling the younger guys you shouldn't have done something if you didn't know, this might not be considered one of those instances but close enough to bring it up. you don't always know what you don't know. if you knew you didn't know you obviously wouldn't have done it. many times you know you don't know but there are times you don't.


----------

